# What glock should I buy? .40 or .45 cal



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I already have a Beretta px4 storm, full 9mm selection but I wanna buy a glock.

I'm leaning towards the .45 over the .40 just because it has more girth and why not broaden my horizons? Getting a .40 cal is too close to a 9mm, right?

I'm thinking the G30, thoughts?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The .40 is not "too close to a 9mm." There's a power difference, as well as a diameter difference.
But I'm a .45 kind of guy, so I suggest that you get a .45 Glock. For one thing, I find that the .45 ACP is easier to shoot, because its recoil feels "softer."

Of course, with California's new microstamping law, you may no longer be able to buy anything at all...


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

So whats the big difference between .40 and 9mm? Other than the .40 has more girth.

I think I'm going to get the .45.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> So *whats the big difference between .40 and 9mm?* Other than the .40 has more girth.
> 
> I think I'm going to get the .45.


I copied and pasted the bold letters to yahoo search and came up with several comparisons. I then pasted the same to Youtube and found several videos. Most of it was interesting and informative and I was able to sort the facts from the opinions. All the while I remained anonymous and didn't expose my youth and inexperience by using words like girth.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Girth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

.40 S&W - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

9×19mm Parabellum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry, guys...
I think that "girth," although normally inappropriate to cartridge measurement, is a very evocative word in the present context.
As someone who has written for his living, I have to say that I like it, and I'll probably use it myself in the same context someday.

However, *TheLAGuy*, I must admit that "girth" is not the real issue. _Frontal area_, _mass_, and _velocity_ are more important criteria.
• Frontal area dictates the size of the entry hole-and sometimes that of the exit hole too. Bigger holes result in bigger disturbances-"bigger leaks," if you will.
• Mass and velocity go hand-in-hand, dictating the amount of _energy_ that the bullet carries to its target. These criteria also dictate whether or not all of that energy will stay within the target, or whether some of it will exit uselessly out the other side.
(Of course, mathematically speaking, frontal area depends upon "girth." But frontal area is a somewhat larger and more meaningful number.)

The ideal situation would be that the bullet carries with it sufficient energy to stop any given fight in progress, and that the bullet will stay inside the aggressor and dump all of its energy into him (or her).
For this purpose, a well-aimed shot from a full-size .45 (ACP or "Long" Colt) is pretty close to the ideal. A 230-grain bullet travelling at 850fps-or even at 900fps-will carry an ideal amount of useful energy, and will dump all of that energy into an adult human target.

Note: Do not buy a Glock in .45 GAP caliber. You will have trouble finding ammunition for it.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha......................


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Sorry, guys...
> I think that "girth," although normally inappropriate to cartridge measurement, is a very evocative word in the present context.
> As someone who has written for his living, I have to say that I like it, and I'll probably use it myself in the same context someday.
> 
> ...


You think more trouble than let's say 9mm? Really?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> You think more trouble than let's say 9mm? Really?


.45GAP, not .45ACP. There are two different chamberings.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I like .45 Glocks, also like .40 cal too, the final decision will be ultimately up to you. One thing I did notice in my location lately was the fact .40cal seemed a little easier to obtain than 9mm. Who would of thunk it.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The obvious solution is to buy both. If your like me you will end up with both anyway. I debated over a 17 & 21 for long time. I now have both. I do seem to shoot the .45 ACP a little better though. I don't really know why. I can also see a G22 in my future, or a dozen other guns I see in the store. Is this a sickness ?


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

In my humble opinion every red blooded American should own at least one pistol in .45 ACP. It just seems like the right thing to do. :smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> You think more trouble than let's say 9mm? Really?


As VAMarine pointed out-and I thought I'd written-the .45 GAP is very different from .45 ACP.
The .45 *A*CP is the "standard" .45 cartridge, and you can get it anywhere.
The .45 *G*AP is a cartridge made especially for a few Glock pistols, and is very hard to find.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> As VAMarine pointed out-and I thought I'd written-the .45 GAP is very different from .45 ACP.
> The .45 *A*CP is the "standard" .45 cartridge, and you can get it anywhere.
> The .45 *G*AP is a cartridge made especially for a few Glock pistols, and is very hard to find.


++

So would you agree that you threw me a curveball? And I was corrrect? .45 ACP is easier to find than 9mm?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> ++
> 
> So would you agree that you threw me a curveball? And I was corrrect? .45 ACP is easier to find than 9mm?


I don't think he threw a curve ball, it looked like a pretty straight pitch to me....



> Note: Do not buy a Glock in .45 GAP caliber. You will have trouble finding ammunition for it.


As for which is easier, I don't think Steve will know what is more readily available in your area. I can say that in my neck of the woods I've seen more .45_*ACP*_ than 9mm on the shelves of late, but not by much.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

yeah thats what im saying VAMarine.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> yeah thats what im saying VAMarine.


I know, but you have to understand that what is the case here in Iowa, or up in the Pac. Northwest may be different than the ammo situation in central CA.

Rather than ask us which is easier to find, the next time you're out busting caps maybe look and see what's on the shelves or maybe call your local gunshop and see what they have in stock.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Or simply ask here.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> I know, but you have to understand that what is the case here in Iowa, or up in the Pac. Northwest may be different than the ammo situation in central CA.
> 
> Rather than ask us which is easier to find, the next time you're out busting caps maybe look and see what's on the shelves or maybe call your local gunshop and see what they have in stock.


VAMarine, are you retired yet? Do you have a day job? I'm just curious. Your a damn good mod.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> VAMarine, are you retired yet? Do you have a day job? I'm just curious. Your a damn good mod.


LOL, not yet. I'm 33. I work in an office most of the time doing electronics repair and in between jobs have a few minutes here and a few there. I quit smoking a while back so rather than do burn one I take a little break and catch up on this forum and a couple others.

:smt1099


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Ah so you just to be a stoner? But now put your thoughts into "laying down the law, one day at a time". kinda deal? did i get that right?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> Ah so you just to be a stoner? But now put your thoughts into "laying down the law, one day at a time". kinda deal? did i get that right?


No dude, cigarettes. Not a doper. I just kind of fell into this. :watching:


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

How many cannons do you own? Are you really a Veteran?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> How many cannons do you own? Are you really a Veteran?


Seriously? Well I guess this is you're thread you can de-rail it if you want to...

Handguns? Currently about 20ish?
HK45 ,.45ACP
HK P30S 9mm
HK P30LS 9mm
Smith & Wesson 360PD .357 Magnum
Smith & Wesson Model 67 .38 Special
Wilson Combat Professional .45ACP
Les Baer Thuner Ranch Special .45ACP
Springfield Armory 1911A1 "Loaded" (Pre-2001) .45ACP
Ithaca - M1911A1 .45ACP, US Government Issue circa 1944
Nighthawk Custom Railed Talon 5" .45ACP
Springfield Armory XDM-9 4.5" 9mm
Glock 17 9mm
Glock 26 9mm
Glock 19 9mm
Lorcin .22 (I traded $30 of ammo for it to have an example for students of what not to buy and why not to buy it)
Colt Mustang .380
Colt Mustang .380 +II
Colt Gov't .380
Colt Detective Special .38 Spcl (pending sale to acquire a HK P2000SK 9mm)
Browning Buckmark 5.5" Pro-Target .22LR
Ruger MK II .22LR

I think that's all of them without looking at more detailed records. I've probably had another 2 dozen that have been bought and sold. At least 2 more Colts, four Para Ordnances, 4 Kimbers, 1 Kahr, a Smith M&P, a Ruger GP100, a FNH Hi Power....Lord knows what else.

Rifles, I think 5 and three shotguns. Of course that's including my wife's guns.

Veteran, yes. I am really a veteran. While I'm resiting the urge to just go and tell you where to stick it (It's not wise to question actual veterans, we get a little pissed off, especially when it's California boys doing it...I'll be nice.)

USMC 1998-2003. 2841/2844 Ground Radio repairman.

Sep'98-Dec'98 USCMRD Parris Island 1st Battalion Bravo Co. Plt 1108
Jan-Feb '99 Marine Combat Training - Camp Lejune
Feb-Sep'99 Marine Corps Air Ground Combat Center 29 Palms, Marine Corps Communications Electronics School 
Sep-99 - Dec 01? 3rd Marine Air Wing - Marine Corps Air Station Camp Pendleton - Headquarters Squadron, Ground Electronics Maintenance Branch
Dec-01 - Oct 01 - 1st Marine Division, 5th Bn 11th Marines, 1st Light Armored Recon Bn. Headquarters Company - Communications Platoon. 
Oct-01 - Sep 03 - 1st Marine Division, 5th Bn 11th Marines, 1st Light Armored Recon Bn Company A - Headquarters Plt 
--Attached to 15th Marine Expeditionary Unit, Special Operations Capable - Battalion landing team 2/1 
-- OIF-1 - South Eastern Iraq.Umm Qasr, Nasiriyah and a bunch of other places I can't remember the name of.



















Here's my little me cabinet the wife set up










You want me to detail my firearms training and my civilian career as well?


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Why don't you stop trying to provoke the moderators and others ? It's not something that folks appreciate or enjoy. The folks on this site have treated you very well and still you try to stir the pot.


----------



## SandSpider (May 21, 2013)

45. 40 s & w stand for short and weak. 45 = bigger hole.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Philco said:


> Why don't you stop trying to provoke the moderators and others ? It's not something that folks appreciate or enjoy. The folks on this site have treated you very well and still you try to stir the pot.


What are you talking about Philco? I have lot of respect for VAMarine. Maybe your reading a different thread? Or had a bad day? Take it easy boss.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> What are you talking about Philco? I have lot of respect for VAMarine. Maybe your reading a different thread? Or had a bad day? Take it easy boss.


What are YOU talking about? Respect? The part where you called me a doper or the part where you questioned my Military service?

I don't know if your just really that dense or just really good at trolling forums but either way this is the end of your account here. This is the last straw, we've given you warnings about your inability to comprehend the level of offense you give to members, we temp locked your account to see if that would help things sink in to see if you want to be a part of this community and it seems that was a waste of time. I've let a lot of stuff slide because it seemed you wanted to learn but we will no longer abide your condescending remarks.


----------

